# Ski Village - Sheffield - February 2013



## urbex13 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been meaning to have a look up here for a while and a lazy day in with the girlfriend became various trips down a ski slope on different makeshift sleds:​
*The History*​
Not too much point in going over and over this as it's been covered all over the net recently. To quote wikipedia: 

> ]Sheffield Ski Village was an artificial ski slope complex in the Parkwood Springs area of Sheffield, England until destroyed by fire in 2012. It was believed to be the largest artificial ski resort in Europe with a sports shop, bar, restaurant and a range of slopes which include a snowflex nursery slope, a dendix recreational slope and a freestyle park consisting of a half pipe, hip jump, kicker, a quarter pipe and various grind rails. On 29 April 2012, the main building of the Ski Village was destroyed by a fire. The blaze occurred in the early hours of the morning and no-one was injured. On 1 May 2012, a small hut containing controls for the ski lifts was destroyed in a second fire in the early hours of the morning.​



The initial fire was ruled as accidental despite speculation that it was fraudulent. This place has gone downhill ridiculously fast considering it has been closed for less than a year. Recent newspaper reports suggest that the centre is unlikely to reopen due to the extensive vandalism and theft (as well as further arson attacks) that have plagued it in the past few months. More can be read here: http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/local/sheffield-crime-hit-ski-village-unlikely-to-reopen-1-5271123


*The Photographs*

1. This fine looking little mester asked for a portrait on the way up:








2. Climbing frames extraordinaire: 







3. Reliving my childhood:







4. This was - however- somewhat of a departure:







5. Interior of the previous vehicle which has moved a good 500 metres from where it was in month old reports 







6. Ski lift winch:







7. The slope, littered with the aforementioned makeshift sleds:







8. My girlfriend (Woolenbungalow) ascending the red run:







9. Sunset on the slopes:







10. I initial mistook this for people doing groundwork, on closer inspection it too is trashed:






​


----------



## HughieD (Feb 16, 2013)

"this place has gone down hill fast".


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2013)

What a mess!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## shatners (Feb 16, 2013)

HughieD said:


> "this place has gone down hill fast".



Yep no denying its on a slippery slope


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 16, 2013)

this thread is all downhill from here


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Should have seen this coming to be honest


----------



## demon-pap (Feb 18, 2013)

this looks a cool place, only down the road from me aswel and never thought of visiting lol, surprised they left the excavator, some moneys worth there, or once was :s


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah mate, I thought exactly the same, there's some more plant equipment there as well. Seems odd to have not moved it as they don't look as though they'd have been broken before it closed.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

This place is deteriorating fast, snow doubt about it. 
There looks like theres a lot to do in Sheffield tho, cheers for sharing.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 18, 2013)

i bet that'd be wicked for sledging!


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 19, 2013)

Even though its fooked its always a good place to go for some comedy moments! Its a shame the other tanks have gone now.


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 25, 2013)

It is brilliant for sledging, I'll try to get a video up soon! Had a few goes down the black and red runs in a large plastic pipe, with a few spectacular wipe outs. What else was there there Goldie? Got any pictures?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Crikey sledging down there I,m sure one could take off,think I would be saying a prayer hoping to f--k I stopped.


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 28, 2013)

There's still something of a crash mate at the bottom, albeit pretty broken up!


----------

